# Squirrelmail/postfix/cyrus reports over-quota

## audiodef

My girlfriend just noticed something odd. She hadn't downloaded her mail locally for a few days, but is good at deleting unwanted email on webmail. Today she noticed that trying to send mail resulted in over-quota errors in Squirrelmail. I downloaded her inbox into Thunderbird and things worked again, but I noticed that her new messages were 1, 36, 2, 502, 3, and 36 - all KB. She had a couple of messages in her sent folder in Squirrel, but these were small. Nothing in drafts or trash.

Postfix's mailbox size is set to 1024000000. Should have been plenty of space. 

Yet, when I downloaded what few messages she had on the server, Squirrel worked again. Any idea what happened?

----------

## audiodef

Just wondering if anyone with postfix experience has come across odd over-quota errors...

----------

## audiodef

Hm, seems like I've stumped y'all!   :Razz: 

----------

## cach0rr0

this one's actually the Cyrus side complaining about the over quota nonsense

Are you connecting squirrelmail to cyrus via IMAP, or via POP? 

The thoughts on this are a bit muddy in my brain, but, I'm thinking when you connect with Thunderbird, you're doing so via POP, which is in essence blowing away what you have stored locally on your server. When you connect via squirrelmail, I'm wondering if maybe it's trying to create a new folder for literally every message, eventually getting to your autocreatequota limit. 

Solution? Well, dunno, depends. If you're connecting squirrelmail via IMAP, change it to POP, obviously being aware of what functionality you use if connecting via POP (e.g. no real sence of permanence for folder structure). If you're already connecting squirrelmail via POP, dunno.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks, cach0rr0. I went into Squirrelmail config, and found the option for auto create special folders set to true. I set it to false. If it's auto creating special folders, that might be what you were talking about.

----------

## audiodef

That did not solve it. I don't see where in Squirrelmail config to change to a pop connection. 

main menu:

```

Main Menu --

1.  Organization Preferences

2.  Server Settings

3.  Folder Defaults

4.  General Options

5.  Themes

6.  Address Books

7.  Message of the Day (MOTD)

8.  Plugins

9.  Database

10. Languages

D.  Set pre-defined settings for specific IMAP servers

C   Turn color off

S   Save data

Q   Quit

Command >>

```

I select 2:

```

Server Settings

General

-------

1.  Domain                 : audiodef.com

2.  Invert Time            : false

3.  Sendmail or SMTP       : SMTP

IMAP Settings

--------------

4.  IMAP Server            : localhost

5.  IMAP Port              : 143

6.  Authentication type    : login

7.  Secure IMAP (TLS)      : false

8.  Server software        : cyrus

9.  Delimiter              : .

B.  Update SMTP Settings   : localhost:25

H.  Hide IMAP Server Settings

R   Return to Main Menu

C   Turn color off

S   Save data

Q   Quit

Command >>

```

Is there something else?

----------

## audiodef

Also, despite getting over-quota errors, send seems to work anyway, but new messages don't come in until the current inbox has been downloaded.

----------

## audiodef

I just found the POP before SMTP option. 

But she still gets over quota errors.

----------

## audiodef

Just tried playing with some settings, no luck so far. This is the exact error:

ERROR:

ERROR: Could not append message to INBOX.Sent.

Server responded: Over quota

Solution: Remove unneccessary messages from your folders. Start with your Trash folder.

ERROR:

ERROR: Bad or malformed request.

Server responded: Unrecognized command

----------

